
Herman Miller Embody Review: The Best Chair We've Ever Sat On - raju
http://gizmodo.com/5071571/herman-miller-embody-review-the-best-chair-weve-ever-sat-on
======
josefresco
I sit on a ball, which is great for my posture, back and muscles.

Cost: $15

When I'm tired/lazy I sit on a chair from Staples that cost maybe $100
(birthday gift).

8 years in as a pro and with only a little proper training I have almost no
problems with my wrist/neck etc.

Now where to spend $1485.

~~~
wagerlabs
I tried sitting on a ball but found my back muscles tire quickly. How do you
avoid this?

~~~
peregrine
You keep doing it till your muscles are strong enough :)

Anyways you can do it for part of the day to build up strength. You can also
do some 'front bridge' exercises. Don't push yourself just sit as long as you
can, then go to a chair for an hour then jump back on.

Eventually you will be very comfortable.

------
callmeed
Sweet chair. Now, I just need to wait a few years and I'll find some on
Craigslist.

(We just got 3 Aerons from some office that shut down for $150 each)

------
gstar
Surely there is some chair that is less than $500 that is excellent.

Can anyone make a suggestion? I'd really like to buy my wife and I a decent
chair each but I'm not sure we can just drop $3600 on 2 office chairs.

~~~
icey
I have an Aeron at home and a regular office chair at the office.

I would say the difference between the two isn't huge. The Aeron _is_ more
comfortable, but I don't know that it was worth all the added cost.

I'd recommend going to a store that specializes in "back" furniture. In
Arizona we have <http://www.relaxtheback.com/> which had some pretty decent
options.

